# Vinyl Flooring Options



## sixshootertexan (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok it seems to be 2 major brands of vinyl flooring MariDeck and Nautolex. I'm looking for either camo or OD green. Only MariDeck has them at $14.99 a foot. That would be $240 for 16' of the vinyl flooring. Is there any other choices out there that I'm not Googling?

https://www.basspro.com/MariDeck-by-DeckRite-Vinyl-Marine-Floor-Coverings/product/98240/-1470719#prodDescription


----------



## shfishinsticks (Feb 16, 2011)

I put that in my 16' Sea Nymph. Nice stuff......a little hard on the knees if you're wearing shorts. I don't remember it costing that much, but that was in 2004.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 16, 2011)

Does it get as hot as painted alum? If say you was bare footed.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 16, 2011)

Cabela's has stuff called Deco Dot. It comes in hunter green, but it's sold out ATM, so I can't check the price.

https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=700429&type=product&cm_mmc=CRR-_-RLP-_-016272-_-description_link&cmCat=CRR


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey that's not bad. $19.99 a yard.

https://www.garysupholstery.com/deckodot.html


----------



## Decatur (Feb 16, 2011)

Ya, that would only be about $100 or so. The River Rock color looks close to OD. I'll bet they will send you a sample of colors you're interested in. Glad I could help!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 16, 2011)

Im sold, Thats what I am using in my boat.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 16, 2011)

How would you guys trim the edges? I am putting over wood floor, so were it buts the side, i kinda doubt ts gonna wrap, Im thinking maybe cut the edge flush and silicone in the corner after install. Suggestions?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to be using it over aluminum with exposed edges so I'm just going to trim it flush. I also just ordered a sample.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 16, 2011)

I did not get to read enough, but what about water? I guess it can not go through it? So it would collect on top? Same with sand and dirt? 

I have been looking at this product, and just putting it between the ribs, but it too would be expensive.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/su...g&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=NexTag+Campaign


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 16, 2011)

Here was another source, this one was much cheaper.

https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/...ainage-Kitchen-nextag&infoParam.campaignId=WI


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 16, 2011)

the water and such should run off to the bildge, 3.55 per sq ft would be equal to 63.90 a running yrd of the dot vinyl. it is 19.99 for 18 sq ft. so what u posted is actually 3x the price.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder if you could fold it for wrapping if you heated it with a heat gun, or even a hair dryer? A bead of silicone would work as well I would think.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 17, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> the water and such should run off to the bildge, 3.55 per sq ft would be equal to 63.90 a running yrd of the dot vinyl. it is 19.99 for 18 sq ft. so what u posted is actually 3x the price.


It wouldn't in my boat( I don't have a floor). It would run down and collect at the ribs. However if you put a floor in your boat and this on top it would work great. That is why I was leaning towards what I posted. But honestly if I do put a floor in I will just use Skid no more.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 19, 2011)

I got my sample in today. I'll lay it on the boat tomorrow and get a pic of it.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah, any more information on how thick or durable it looks let us know, i too will be looking at this when it comes time. If you use it over wood and screw the wood down won't the holes from the screws allow moisture to leak into the wood causing water damage over time? or are we talking about figuring out ways to install it after the flooring is already screwed down?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 20, 2011)

Flat Bottom said:


> or are we talking about figuring out ways to install it after the flooring is already screwed down?



/\ This!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's my thought on the Decko Dot marine vinyl. The moment I took it out of the envelope it felt a little slick to me. However the more you press down on it the better the dots grip, so I would think standing on it barefooted should be fine. I also placed it under my rubber soled shoes and there it has a lot of grip.

The material itself reminds me of a typical vinyl upholstery. It measures .038" thick. It has a nylon ( I think) reinforcement backing.

The color is just a little darker than the Rustolem #7737 Satin Spruce Green paint used for the inside of my boat.

I will be using the Decko Dot marine vinyl in my boat.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 20, 2011)

will it wrap corners easily you think?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 20, 2011)

Well it rolls up easy so I guess it will do corners ok.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see how it looks installed!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 20, 2011)

The ultimate test may be to see how easy a treble will hook into it. Thats what worry's me now.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 20, 2011)

sixshootertexan said:


> Well it rolls up easy so I guess it will do corners ok.



Are the "dots" raised up? Kinda looks like that when you're holding it in a roll. I have been considering this as an alternative to carpet. Can't wait to see some more pics. thanks!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 20, 2011)

bluegrasser said:


> Are the "dots" raised up? Kinda looks like that when you're holding it in a roll. I have been considering this as an alternative to carpet. Can't wait to see some more pics. thanks!



Yes the dots are raised.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 20, 2011)

It looks awesome, So i am guessing that it will hold water and not allow it to seep into the wood? this question may have been answered earlier in this thread.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 20, 2011)

Water runs right off it.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 21, 2011)

sixshootertexan said:


> Water runs right off it.




See how easy a treble will hook into it. Im debating this, I am just afraid it will tear to easily.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 21, 2011)

sixshootertexan said:


> Water runs right off it.



That sounds like some awesome stuff, i will be looking at this when i carpet my boat. thanks sixshootertexan


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes a treble hook will penetrate. You do have to get a the hook at a steep either angle for it to grab it, just laying flat seems to just snag but not penetrate into it. Since my installation will be only on flat areas with no folded over edges I think I'll be good. If anyone has any doubts I would order a sample. It only took them 2 days to get me my sample.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok here's a video of a treble hook caught in the vinyl and a pic of it after I pulled the hook out. There is a few strands of the backing that pulled through.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQlxEWbnVuo


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks very strong and durable.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! It's a lot stronger than I suspected it would be!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 22, 2011)

nice and strong..


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot of manufacturers use a similar vinyl in their boat. War Eagle comes to mind right off the top of my head.

I haven't really heard of any problems with it other than fading and peeling. Most of the edges in a War Eagle have something on the order of a heavy automotive door trim over them.

It will be interesting to see how UV stable that stuff is. Hopefully it won't fade on you or become brittle too quickly.

Nice find.

Have you guys compared the price (including shipping) of installing vinyl as compared to having a spray liner put in it? The spray liner is probably more expensive but it would be more long term as well.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2011)

We have spray linered a couple boats and most of the biggest problems we have had is fading or changing color after sprayed. We did one that was a very light blue (like a baby blue) and once in the sun it changed to a sea foam green color. They spray liner kits are about $75-100 and would do about a 16' boat (inside floor and sides). But they are very durable and will last a long time. I still am going to stay with the skid no more. It is cheap and very durable and so far has not faded or cracked or anything. I don't cover my boat and it sits in the sun all day every day in the HOT Texas sun and I still have not had even one problem with it. I did add some white to it to lighten it up, but that was what I wanted, so it would be cool on my bare feet.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 22, 2011)

That skid no more seems like a good idea too. Whats the cost?


----------



## Decatur (Feb 22, 2011)

A real quick search turned this up. Can probably be found cheaper?

https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=4376&engine=adwords!6456&keyword=skid_no_more

I like the idea of this for deadening sounds in the boat. I wonder if it can be applied over Gluvit?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2011)

Decatur said:


> A real quick search turned this up. Can probably be found cheaper?
> 
> https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=4376&engine=adwords!6456&keyword=skid_no_more
> 
> I like the idea of this for deadening sounds in the boat. I wonder if it can be applied over Gluvit?



It is just a latex paint with ground up rubber products. If latex will stick to Gluvit (which I think it will) then you should not have any problems.




Here it is applied to my boat.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 22, 2011)

here is another


----------



## Decatur (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## deerslayer (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you guys ever heard of Hydro turf? Might be an option?


----------



## Brine (Feb 23, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Have you guys ever heard of Hydro turf? Might be an option?



Russ used it on his Xpress build.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't, what's it like?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow may internet went down right after I posted the video and it just got repaired(2 days later). I think once it's glued down it will be even stronger and harder for a hook to get set in it.


----------



## yakerkrafter (Jan 3, 2012)

I will offer an alternative to installing a vinyl floor. My issue is with carpet, so I posted a topic on www.pontoonforums.com to offer information to fellow boaters who feel the way I do, that *carpet is not good for boats*.

This post is about the process we used to replace carpet in our 20' pontoon boat with Kiwi Grip. The product is not cheap, about the cost to fill my truck fuel tank twice, per gallon. 

I experimented with diluting Kiwigrip to reduce the aggressive grip and the results were great. Next I will paint it on my aluminum boat, on areas where one would slip when wet.

A season on the water will be needed to see how it holds up. Everything I read is that it is a long term finish. I used 1 1/2 gallon to coat 140 sq. ft. for a first coat. Second coat diluted 1:1 took about 1 quart.

Here is a link to my post: https://www.pontoonforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11616


----------

